# Trooper Anthony Borostowski



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Anthony J. Borostowski*
Wisconsin State Patrol, Wisconsin

End of Watch: Tuesday, April 11, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Anthony Borostowski was killed in a single vehicle crash at mile marker 89 on I-90/94 near Wisconsin Dells.

He was on patrol at approximately 4:00 am when his patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree. He was pronounced dead at the scene.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Superintendent J.D. Lind
Wisconsin State Patrol
4802 Sheboygan Avenue Room 551
PO Box 7912
Madison, WI 53707

Phone: (608) 266-3212


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Rest in peace brother


----------

